# Nanny down



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Shot a nice doe to close off bow season yesterday aftetnoon.

Slight quartering to me, blew through her shoulder, knocked out heart, lung, pass thru. She ran about 40 yards and she was done.










Sent from my mind to the internet using Tapatalk


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Nice shot.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Sweet! Congrats.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Good shot!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

thanks fellas! :cheers:


----------

